# اي استفسار في عالم البويات والدهانات



## chem1982 (12 أبريل 2015)

لا حظت كثير الاخوة في المنتدي يريدون معرفة اشياء كثيرة عن الدهانات رغم انني اضفت مواضيع غاية في السهولة ومع ذلك وجدت اسفسارات من كثير من الاخوة فمن يريد اي استفسار جاهز وفي الخدمة لتقديم المعرفة للجميع واللة ولي التوفيق


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## thechemist_1981 (17 أبريل 2015)

لو سمحت عايز اعرف معلومات عن الايبوكسى والدهانات الصناعية ومنين اجيب الريزن بتاعها


----------



## kareemnagi (18 أبريل 2015)

انا جبت خامات انتاج نوع م البوية والورنيش وماكينة خلط لكن مش عارف التعبئة ازاي باللزوجة العالية دي
هل لازم اجيب ماكينة حقن ام هناك طريقة اخري


----------



## chem1982 (18 أبريل 2015)

اخي اولا لزوجة البويات ليست لهذة الدرجة وعلي العموم بامكانك عمل انبوب في اسفل الخلاط اربعة انش بمحبس


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا على ما قدمتموه


----------



## abderrazzaksaadane (20 يناير 2018)

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## abderrazzaksaadane (20 يناير 2018)

اريد تركيبات اخي جزاك الله بالخير


----------



## abderrazzaksaadane (20 يناير 2018)

ساعدوني بالتركيبات وفقكم الله لما تحبون وترضو


----------



## sara k (12 مارس 2018)

لو تكرمت عايزة اعرف انواع الشموع المستخدمة فى تشميع السيارات و لو فى خلطة رجاء توافينى بها


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (16 يوليو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (16 يوليو 2018)

https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=327452


abderrazzaksaadane قال:


> ساعدوني بالتركيبات وفقكم الله لما تحبون وترضو


هذة تركيبات مبدأية يمكن تعديلها حسب جودة الخامات والامكانيات المتاحة


----------



## د.عماد (21 أبريل 2019)

من فضلك محتاج اعمل مشروع معجون الحوائط والبلاستيك الطلاء الامع وصرفت كتير بسبب اخ مدعى الشطارةفى انتاج وصرفت فلوس وبعد ذلك اختفى


----------

